# transfer placement...off the edge of the tee?



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I am new to the heat press machine and transfer..but I saw a site that had placement ideas.
on one tee there was 1/2 the design like coming out from the side of tee... do you cut your design so only 1/2 gets pressed or press the whole thing leaving 1/2 off and when you peel the part not on the tee just gets left off..

hope that makes sense!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure what you mean. Are you referring to printing a design that is larger than the size of the platen?


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

no but putting 1/2 a design on a tee... like if I wanted to put a star and only put 1/2 of it on the tee... would I cut the design itself?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, I would recommend doing it that way.


----------

